
Hololens facial recognition prototype - adamloving
https://github.com/UoA-eResearch/hololens_facial_recognition
======
lordnacho
Perfect, I'm looking forward to a world where everyone has their name floating
above their heads like in World of Warcraft. Saves you having to remember
stuff.

~~~
pfooti
Link it to other information from my contacts as well.

"Hello ... Dave. How is your ... wife ... Kelly? And your ... dog?"

~~~
arcticfox
Just reading those slight pauses makes me think of Black Mirror

~~~
nojvek
And see their status score which is a result of their credit score, Facebook
likes, linked in profile and Google searches.

Then you get a whole generation who is obsessed with this score and go to
extremes to manipulate them.

Yeah it's going to be awesome /s

------
BinaryIdiot
This detects a face and displays the attributes it calculated about it. That's
pretty interesting though from the title I thought it was something that
looked up people and displayed their name, etc.

Pretty cool though ultimately it just takes the Halo Lens input, sends it to
the Microsoft Face API[1] and displays its results.

[1] [https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/face-
api](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/face-api)

~~~
wwwigham
It does try to identify names, actually. Looking at the source[1], once it has
used the Oxford API to find where faces are in the frame (and their approx age
and gender, etc), each individual face is then also queried against the MS
emotion API and an OpenFace[2] instance. Given the source, it looks like that
instance is meant to be trained on staff members and report their
organizational hierarchy.

What would be super neat would be ripping out the OpenFace query, and
replacing it with a lookup via Facebook[3], so it could actually just show the
names for anyone I was FB friends with.

[1][https://github.com/UoA-
eResearch/hololens_facial_recognition...](https://github.com/UoA-
eResearch/hololens_facial_recognition/blob/master/Assets/Scripts/GazeGestureManager.cs)
[2][https://cmusatyalab.github.io/openface/](https://cmusatyalab.github.io/openface/)
[3][https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11836884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11836884)

------
figers
Looking at the picture, I love "Mustache: 0" haha

~~~
adamloving
That's what caught my eye as well. Wondering if it is boolean or perhaps
decimal. Mustache: 0.13

~~~
legodt
What I want to see is a .05 next to 1.0 mustache and then try to reverse
engineer the criteria from there

~~~
oaktowner
Who on earth are you to judge what a 1.0 mustache is?

</snark>

~~~
legodt
It is not my call, I defer entirely to The Machine. We can not understand its
reasoning, only attempt to understand how it became what it is. Serious
question on this topic though, does anybody know if this facial recognition
library has been completely open sourced? Apologies if the answer is glaringly
obvious or has already been answered in this thread.

~~~
ne0nninja
[https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/face-
api](https://www.microsoft.com/cognitive-services/en-us/face-api) isn't open
source, but
[https://cmusatyalab.github.io/openface/](https://cmusatyalab.github.io/openface/)
is

------
nojvek
I wonder if any of the researchers evaluate the ethical decisions behind this.
Right now it looks naive.

We have a president who is very anti-muslim and Pro-surveillance. What if this
falls in the wrong hands? What if it classifies the wrong person?

Snapchat filters are already racist with dark color tones.

I'm arguing that widespread use of advanced facial recognition will be
detrimental to society.

------
daeken
I'm honestly astounded that this works. The color camera on the Hololens is
1280x720, making it useless for most tasks. I love this device so much, but
man, such a misstep.

Super neat prototype though.

~~~
ethanbond
What "most tasks" are you referring to? Just curious since the applications of
Hololens don't seem very solidified to begin with.

~~~
daeken
Well, "most tasks" here is really just the things I've wanted to do -- not
exactly an unbiased sample. Things like tracking objects, reading QR codes,
matching more complicated hand gestures (than the built-in ones).
Unfortunately, a lot of the really interesting things that could be done
involve the high-res IR cameras, which aren't exposed in any way to userspace.

~~~
nl
Object tracking[1] and QR code reading are definitely possible at that
resolution. For QR codes it's going to depend on the distance from it though.

[1] [http://introlab.github.io/find-object/](http://introlab.github.io/find-
object/)

------
fixermark
<sarcasm>Yes, I'm glad people panicked about Google Glass possibly allowing
for this, but by the time Hololens gets to try it, it's inevitable and cannot
be stopped.</sarcasm>

~~~
sp332
Google specifically disallowed apps from doing this (though you could sidelide
them I guess), and lots of people complained that it was a useless gesture.

